# Evitar que aparezca ventana de actualizacion



## mariomenc (Dec 12, 2007)

Hola,

espero alguien me pueda ayudar se trata de lo siguiente tengo un libro1 con formulas que hacen referencia al libro2, ahora al momento de abrir el libro1 me pregunta si deseo actualizar la informacion del libro2. ¿es posible que al abrir se actualice la informacion sin necesidad que aparezca la ventana preguntando si deseo actualizar?.


les agradezco cualquier ayuda al respecto, saludos!


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Dec 12, 2007)

Hola,

No estoy familiarizado con la interface exacta de Excel en Espanol pero segun la version en Ingles supongo que podrias cambiar este atributo por defecto llendo a :

_Instrumentos => Opciones => Modificacion => Desmarca la Checkbox que dice : Confirmacion de la actualizasion automatica de enlaces._

En Ingles :  Tools => Options => Edit => Uncheck : Ask to Update Automatic Links.

Saludos.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 13, 2007)

¡VAYA QUE SORPRESA! ¡¿Desde cuándo habla usted el español, don Jafaar?!


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Dec 13, 2007)

Hola Greg . Que tal estas ? 

Aunque el Arabe y el Frances sean los dos idiomas oficiales de Marruecos, aqui en el norte del pais donde vivo, la mayoria de la gente entiende el espanol. Estamos muy cercita de Espana y ademas todavia permanecen muchos espanoles desde la epoca del protectorado espanol.

Saludos.


----------



## galileogali (Dec 23, 2007)

En mi version en español de Excel 2003:
Herramientas>>Opciones>>Modificar>> Consultar al actualizar vínculos automáticos

Sigo buscando en mi Excel 2007, aun sin resultados...

GALI


----------



## galileogali (Dec 24, 2007)

Para Excel 2007:
Icono Office>> Opciones de Excel >> Avanzadas >> General >> Destildar "Consultar al actualizar vínculos automaticos"

Ojo: al ingresar a avanzadas, desplazarse con paciencia por el Frame, ya que es extenso.....


GALI


----------

